# Theme Kitchen/Metamorph?



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone used either of these to mod anything on their Bionic? I am thinking of trying a few things on Metamorph (like changing the battery and there is a mod for the lock screen on droidpirate.com). However, I am nervous to do something that could end up bricking the phone. Right now I am rooted and have the TBH app installed, but that's all.

I am open to any ideas/advice. Thanks to everyone that can help out.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If it is bricked you can fix it with the FXZ file. Its a different name for an SBF file but same concept and same fix

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

adroidman said:


> If it is bricked you can fix it with the FXZ file. Its a different name for an SBF file but same concept and same fix
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Where do I find this FXZ file i am dying to root mine but afraid i may not be able to ix it if i brick it.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Its stickied on this forum.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------

